

John Oliver 0 50 State Song - xtrm1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHvhSITzzfg

======
jeffwass
Pretty funny.

Not mentioned in the video, but up until the DC segue it's basically an homage
to Wakko's "The 50 States and their Capitals" song from Animaniacs (also sung
to the same tune of "Turkey in the Straw").

[http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sNUDDaEOvuY](http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sNUDDaEOvuY)

